

A LETTER TO STARTUPS: “YOU DON’T NEED 1MILLION USERS, JUST a COMMITTED FEW” - lucberlin
http://blog.miigle.com/post/96551628906/a-letter-to-startups-you-dont-need-1million-users

======
drakon
The question is how to find them. ;)

I think this is one the best thing (not the money or talent) in the valley.
It's basically a heap of early adopters. People who try new things daily and
are keen to give feedback. It's not as easy in other cities.

